# Disney English



## RunfromUS (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello, Expats!

First off, I am honored to write my first post on this wonderful forum. Great to have this opportunity!

I am a newbie in the ESL world. I am almost finished with all of my domestic paperwork: 
Apostilled FBI BCC and 4-year university degree; 150-hour TEFL certification; 
university transcripts; LOR; passport, pictures; resume.

Initially, I was aiming for Busan, South Korea before it became overly competitive. Then, I was thinking Hanoi, Vietnam but relying on a chaotic moped transit system and questionable air quality worried me. Guangzhou, China seems to be a better option since I will have a local friend there in a few months and the lucrative ESL market in China is a plus. However, my concern is that I am Asian-American in my late-30s (disadvantage).

I love children but I have no teaching experience except for summer sports camp about 15 years ago. I am looking to accumulate some savings but also desire to travel Asia. I looked into Disney English and was impressed by their benefits package. I use to work for a major Media/Entertainment corporation so Disney's business structure will be familiar but I read some bad reviews on Glass Door website. 

Please respond with your thoughts and suggestions. Thank you!


----------

